
The Fraud and the Four-Hour Workweek - jboynyc
https://jacobinmag.com/2018/03/four-hour-workweek-tim-ferriss-work
======
sirspacey
What a dismissive article. Tim has been open about his personal growth since
writing his 1st book. His Podcast is #1 because of the caliber of passionate,
dedicated, and creative people he so respectfully interviews. The point of the
4-hour work week, if the writer had read it to the end, is that lounging by a
beach gets boring. Discovering meaningful work that helps others, and turning
automation into a personal productivity tool, was Tim's path to financial
freedom. His book was arguably the first manifesto for the gig economy, a
trend this article doesn't even mention.

~~~
downrightmike
The gig economy is just furthering the pain and competition that labor is
facing while capitalists prevail because they own everything. Subsistence
isn't really new.

------
rev0lutions
"genius of Ferriss’s book is that it resonates with a suspicion nearly
everyone harbors deep down: * that it doesn’t actually have to be like this
*."

------
whak
Tim Ferriss has helped a lot of people. I think the author of this article is
the true charlatan.

